# Internet?



## Richie

Is internet masculine or femine?
La or El internet?
no  se


----------



## el_novato

From México. 

You can consider it femi*ni*ne




			
				Richie said:
			
		

> Is internet masculine or femi*ni*ne?
> La or El internet?
> no  se


----------



## Magg

In Spain we never add an article to the word 'internet'. We just simply say:

_Me he bajado mucha información de internet para mi trabajo de literatura._

_A: ¡Qué camiseta tan chula! ¿Dónde te la has comprado?
B: La he comprado por internet._ (No 'en internet')

As for the feminine or masculine stuff, I consider it masculine, but I'm not quite sure, since the term comes from 'intra net' (red de redes), and 'red' is feminine. 

Well, I'm not very sure about this last information, maybe someone else can throw some light on the issue.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I believe the confusion here comes from the capital "I", Magg. Originally, in Spain we called it Internet, a name of its own (like Mary), so we don't use any article:

Navegar por Internet
Acceder a Internet
Descargar archivos de Internet.

The problem is that people is getting lazy and forgetting the capital "I", and it sounds incorrect. I would advise Spanish learners to use Internet as a name or, if they go after the Spanish American fashion, call it "la internet", for it comes from "la red llamada Internet".

I hope this helps.


----------



## Oculto04

In Spanish we never say "The Internet" but "Internet", without article. So don't worry about your doubt.

But if I have to choose I agree with Magg and say that is feminine since "red" is feminine, and all its derived words are, too. (Ej: Intranet: "la intranet" or in academical Spanish, "la red interna"). And sometimes we say "la Red" (with feminine article, and with capital R) to designate the Internet.

Regards.


----------



## Learning

Hola!
Bueno, es verdad que en España no utilizamos artículos cuando hablamos de Internet, pero yo creo que sería masculino, porque se dice por ejemplo "Internet es buenO para los estudiantes" "Internet va muy rápidO"..
Qué opinais?


----------



## Vicki

No quiero ni contradecir a nadie ni recomendar un uso contrario a lo recomendado, sino comentar que por ser neologismo, tal vez la palabra no tiene un género fijo. (¡Qué bárbaro!) 

Por ejemplo, en una busqueda de Google salieron:
unas 326,000 páginas con "el internet"
unas 492,000 páginas con "la internet"

Entonces, se utiliza "la" con más frecuencia, pero parece que sí existe mucha incertidumbre, incluso entre los hispanoparlantes. 

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos.
Vicki


----------



## esance

Opinión desde Barcelona España, si bien no utilizamos artículos:

Internet es femenino ya que es "una red"
Lo que puede ser rápidO es el acceso a la red. Internet no va ni rápido ni despacio, está colgado de la red (por lo menos es lo que yo entiendo)
La carretera no va rápida, lo que va rápido son los coches. (es un ejemplo)

Any suggestions?

Saludos


----------



## Laguna

I agree with esance. It is femenine. In fact, sometimes we refer to "internet" tanslating into Spanish as "La Red".

In any case, say "internet" without article and nobody will think you are not Spanish speaker.


----------



## cuchuflete

Lady B-

"The problem is that people is getting lazy'
   The problem is that people ARE getting lazy.


----------



## David

I presume that people know what they are talking about, and that many people consider Internet feminine, but the argument that it is feminine because it refers to "La red" is not persuasive. I think we may be confusing grammatical gender with sexual gender. We would say "George Bush es una persona muy limitad*a*," no porque él no sea Mr. Macho, sino porque _persona_ es de *género gramatical * femenino; o sea _hombre_ y _persona_, aunque se refieran al mismo individuo, se consideran en aquel caso, masculino, y en este, femenino. En breve, el género de un sustantivo depende del orígen de la palabra, no de su antecedente. We say _Las_ torres gemelas, pero _El_ World Trade Center, etc. In English, all ships are either "it" or "she," but in Spanish a steamship is _El vapor,_ the Queen Mary might be _la _ nave, el vapor, _el_ crucero _or _"la gran Queen Mary," though there is nothing inherently feminine or masculine about x thousands of tons of steel and a bunch of tourists of at least four sexes these days.

"La red" es indiscutiblemente femenina, pero el sustantivo en la palabra *Internet * es *net,* una palabra inglesa, de origines nada latinas, sino germánicas. Su género gramatical no depende del género de _red_.

I am persuaded by the statistical evidence that perhaps half the people consider Internet feminine, which should be good enough, but I have never heard anybody use _La Internet_, in conversation, though I am sure this is a regional preference. Where I live (at least part of the time!), people say _La _ red, _Internet _ así solo, o _El_ Internet. Cómo dice "Learning," uno dice "El Internet no es muy rápido a ciertas horas..."

Richie, you deserve an answer. The answer is some people consider it feminine, and some masculine, but people who say it must be feminine because _a net _ is a _red_ are making a specious argument. Some people consider it masculine because they do, and some consider it feminine because the do, and that´s how language develops. Those who say it "should" be feminine may be right, maybe it should be, but not for the reason given. As for me, it´s masculine.


----------



## Ladydean

I'm with David b/c "El internet" flows easier for me. Me parece un poco pesado decir 
"La internet," pero solo es mi opinion y preferencia, nada mas.


----------



## jacinta

Yo, también.  Siempre digo "el Internet' no por conocimiento de la gramática, sino por el sonido y facilidad en decirlo.  El Internet me suena mejor y sale de la boca con más facilidad.


----------



## dave

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I believe the confusion here comes from the capital "I", Magg. Originally, in Spain we called it Internet, a name of its own (like Mary), so we don't use any article:
> 
> Navegar por Internet
> Acceder a Internet
> Descargar archivos de Internet.
> 
> The problem is that people is getting lazy and forgetting the capital "I", and it sounds incorrect. I would advise Spanish learners to use Internet as a name or, if they go after the Spanish American fashion, call it "la internet", for it comes from "la red llamada Internet".
> 
> I hope this helps.



So how would you say, for example,

*I read an interesting story on the internet*
(?_leí una historia interesante en Internet_?)

or

*I´m looking for a translation on the internet*
(?_busco una traducción en Internet_?)

Gracias.


----------



## gms

Si Dave, tus traducciones son correctas.
Les paso la definición que encontré en el diccionario de la real academia española:
internet. 

 1. amb. _(con esto se refiere a nombre ambiguo)_ Inform. Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación. 
 ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial. 

Lo que está en italic/bastardilla lo agregué yo. Como verán ni ellos saben si es femenino o masculino.


----------



## Magg

Oculto04 said:
			
		

> But if I have to choose I agree with Magg and say that is feminine since "red" is feminine, and all its derived words are, too. (Ej: Intranet: "la intranet" or in academical Spanish, "la red interna"). And sometimes we say "la Red" (with feminine article, and with capital R) to designate the Internet.
> 
> Regards.



Well, I didn't actually said the Internet was feminine but the other way round. I said I considered it masculine, although I might be wrong concerning words such as 'intranet' and 'la red', and so on.
So in my message I showed a bit of lack of understanding on this subject.

Un saludo


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Cuchufléte! The word "people" is a nightmare for me because "gente" is singular in Spanish.



			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Lady B-
> 
> "The problem is that people is getting lazy'
> The problem is that people ARE getting lazy.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

David, your Spanish is terrific! Everything is correct.



			
				dave said:
			
		

> So how would you say, for example,
> 
> *I read an interesting story on the internet*
> (?_leí una historia interesante en Internet_?)
> 
> or
> 
> *I´m looking for a translation on the internet*
> (?_busco una traducción en Internet_?)
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## sonya_angelica

Interesting discussion re: gender of "internet," I would throw my two cents in to say that those leaning towards wanting to call it "el internet" are possibly emanating a fundamental principle in phonology, that is, the tendency in language to create as great a distinction as possible between two morphemes (the smallest unit of sound that has meaning).  In other words, with "la internet" the two words blend together more, creating possible confusion in terms of meaning, whereas "el internet" allows for more enunciation and therefore better potential for understanding.  As far as I know, this is the same principle at play in other words that seemingly should be one gender but are actually another, e.g. "la mano" vs. "el mano" -- because the latter sounds too much like another word, "hermano." 

Just a little Linguistic insight, I like to use my degree when the chance comes by.


-Sonya Angelica


----------



## helenduffy

Digo "la red".


----------



## Eng2Span-Translator-Ben

Honestly, for me, it's much easier to say "la internet". Don-t know why, but again, it really depends on where it's being used. I also googled both "la internet" and "el internet" and I got more results with "la".


----------



## COLsass

esance said:
			
		

> Opinión desde Barcelona España, si bien no utilizamos artículos:
> 
> Internet es femenino ya que es "una red"


 
Wouldn't it be "internet es femenin*a*" if you really thought it was feminine?

I think your gut came through and spoke to us that you think it's masculine actually. 

According to the DRAE:

*internet**.**1.* amb._ Inform._ Red informática mundial, descentralizada, formada por la conexión directa entre computadoras u ordenadores mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación.ORTOGR. Escr. t. con may. inicial.

*amb=nombre ambiguo. So it's without fixed gender.*


----------



## danielfranco

Yo he dicho "la red" y "el Internet" desde que comenzó todo este desbarajuste en los noventas.


----------



## bieq

It depends on the country where spanish is spoken

in Chile you say la and sometimes it sounds better to omoi la or el

there are other countries in which you say el and also omit the article

so when you want to use the word iternet, you better say to the person you are talking to "how do you use the word intenret here, masculine or femine



beybye


----------



## Coda

Gracias a todos por esta entrada, una vez más aclaráis mis lagunas mentales. Especialmente a LadyBlakeney con quien comparto por completo la entrada #4 pese a su desafortunado "is"... Cuchuflete, ¡Qué formas de corregir son esas! Sé un poco más gentil en las formas, que no cuesta nada. Sin acritud.

Un cordial saludo,
Coda
______________________
Martin Luther King Jr.
Even if I were certain that the world would end tomorrow, I would still plant a tree today...


----------



## Cubanboy

*Antes de buscar esto yo estaba a favor de Internet como femenino, pues se refiere a la red de redes o red mundial de información.
He aquí lo que encontré:


**Internet*. ‘Red mundial de computadoras u ordenadores interconectados mediante un protocolo especial de comunicación’. Funciona a modo de nombre propio, por lo que, en el uso mayoritario de todo el ámbito hispánico, se escribe con mayúscula inicial y sin artículo: _«Instalarán cabinas públicas con acceso a Internet»_ (_Nacional_ [Ven.] 10.4.97); _«Los adictos a Internet hablan sobre sus ventajas sin fin»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 26.1.97). *Si se usa precedido de artículo u otro determinante, es preferible usar las formas femeninas (la, una, etc.), por ser femenino el nombre genérico red, equivalente español del inglés net:* _«Nadie puede asegurar cómo será la Internet del futuro»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.6.97). En español es voz aguda ([internét]), por lo que debe evitarse la pronunciación esdrújula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[ínternet], que corresponde al inglés. 		  

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

Hola.
Pues yo digo que depende.
Si estás navegando en una computadora, es femenino.
Si estás navegando en un ordenador, entonces es masculino.
Cuestión de igualdad de géneros.  

Pero mejor escuchen a Cubanboy. ¡Voto por el femenino!


----------



## Cubanboy

elbeto said:


> Hola.
> Pues yo digo que depende.
> Si estás navegando en una computadora, es femenino.
> Si estás navegando en un ordenador, entonces es masculino.
> Cuestión de igualdad de géneros.
> 
> Pero mejor escuchen a Cubanboy. ¡Voto por el femenino!


Hola, elbeto, no lo digo yo hermano es la RAE.

Saludos.


----------



## xOoeL

Cubanboy, se supone que lo de elbeto era un chiste.


----------



## Cubanboy

xOoeL said:


> Cubanboy, se supone que lo de elbeto era un chiste.




Hola, xOoeL. Sí lo sé que es una broma ya conozco a mi socio elbeto desde hace unos días. No te preocupes, sólo era una aclaración de forma general y no en particular con él. el problema es que he notado que hay algunos foreros que no se están comportando muy bien últimamente, y no me refiero a este hilo específico, sino más bien a otros que he leído y no me ha gustado nada la forma en que algunos se proyectan o la forma de hacer un señalamiento o corrección a otros. Se supone que aquí uno brinde su aporte de buena voluntad y que se aprenda diariamente, y no mostrarse tan agresivo ni tampoco perder los estribos. Esta es muy opinión sincera.

Saludos y que tengas un buen día.


----------



## Sakaki_perfidiam_Puscifer

In Chile, we skip the article.. 

Something like:

"Lo bajé de Internet"
"Conéctate a Internet"
"Busca en Internet"

I`m thinking that it probably has to do with the fact that when we speak of internet .. there is only one and not many to chose from so it's not necessary to point out which one it is... this is just a theory. Besides, it really varies from country to country..


----------



## xOoeL

Ya que hablas de corregir:


Cubanboy said:


> Hola, xOoeL. Sí lo sé que es una broma ya conozco a mi socio elbeto desde hace unos días. No te preocupes, sólo era una aclaración de forma general y no en particular con él. el problema es que he notado que hay algunos foreros que no se están comportando muy bien últimamente, y no me refiero a este hilo específico, sino más bien a otros que he leído y no me ha gustado nada la forma en que algunos se proyectan o la forma de hacer un señalamiento o corrección a otros. Se supone que aquí uno brind*a* su aporte de buena voluntad y que se aprend*e* diariamente, y no mostrarse tan agresivo ni tampoco perder los estribos. Esta es muy opinión sincera.  *¿O es que se dice en subjuntivo ahí en Cuba por norma general?*
> Saludos y que tengas un buen día.


Gracias por la aclaración.
Buen día para ti también.


----------



## Cubanboy

xOoeL said:


> Ya que hablas de corregir:
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración.
> Buen día para ti también.




No hay de qué, y añado que es correcto decir: Se supone que uno ¨brinde¨ su aporte. Si quieres pregunta en el foro.

saludos.


----------



## nellie1973

> gender but are actually another, e.g. "la mano" vs. "el mano" -- because the latter sounds too much like another word, "hermano."
> 
> Just a little Linguistic insight, I like to use my degree when the chance comes by.
> 
> 
> -Sonya Angelica


 
excellent reply Sonya!! Especially the last part!


----------



## xOoeL

Cubanboy said:


> No hay de qué, y añado que es correcto decir: Se supone que uno ¨brinde¨ su aporte. Si quieres pregunta en el foro.
> 
> saludos.



Ya he visto en otras hebras que hay gente en América que lo usa con subjuntivo.  Yo nunca lo había oído así hasta ahora.  ¿Cuál se supone que es/sea la forma correcta de decirlo? ¿O lo son las dos?


----------



## elbeto

xOoeL said:


> Ya he visto en otras hebras que hay gente en América que lo usa con subjuntivo. Yo nunca lo había oído así hasta ahora. ¿Cuál se supone que es/sea la forma correcta de decirlo? ¿O lo son las dos?


 
Ambas.


----------



## Qñerty

Sakaki_perfidiam_Puscifer said:


> In Chile, we skip the article..
> 
> Something like:
> 
> "Lo bajé de Internet"
> "Conéctate a Internet"
> "Busca en Internet"



No todos. Yo casi siempre digo "la internet".

Google dice para páginas de Chile
aproximadamente *18.200* de *"en la internet"
*aproximadamente *749* de *"en el internet"*.
aproximadamente *938.000* de *"en internet"*

aproximadamente *29.400* de *"de la internet"
*aproximadamente *16.100* de *"del internet"*
aproximadamente *831.000* de *"de internet"
*


----------



## hope77

Utilizando el foro me ha sorprendido encontrar un hilo en el que se discutía el género (masculino o femenino) de Internet en español. Digo que me ha sorprendido porque os aseguro que nunca he escuchado ni oído ni visto hablar de "El Internet" como muchos usuarios han comentado. En cualquier caso, al tratarse de una red, sería "La Internet" pero en definitiva mi comentario es para aclarar que en todo momento utilizamos Internet sin artículos. Ej: tener acceso a Internet, encontrar información en Internet, consultar algo en Internet, etc.

saludos.


----------



## concafeina

Estoy de acuerdo con las afirmaciones que indican que Internet no lleva artículo que le defina en género. Pero, he oído decir "El Internet" determinando la palabra como masculína. Si tubiéramos que poner un artículo que la defina, a mi parecer, sería el artículo "la". Bueno creo que no he ñadido nada nuevo.

Saludos


----------

